# Esclusiva MW: il 75% del Milan in Cina. Ecco l’articolo integrale.



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Marzo 2015)

Dopo essere stati i primi ad aver pubblicato in Italia la notizia riguardante la firma del preliminare per la cessione del 75% del Milan (http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html), ed i primi ad aver analizzato concretamente le relative foto (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-incontro-berlusconi-mr-pink-lanalisi-delle-foto-vt26820.html), Milan World è orgoglioso di poter offrire alla propria utenza un’altra incredibile esclusiva. 
*Un approfondimento accurato della notizia principale, quella riguardante la cessione del 75% della società, grazie alla traduzione integrale dell’articolo uscito il 19 marzo 2015 sul giornale Next Magazine di Hong Kong.*
Riteniamo che questo approfondimento meriti l’attenzione di tutti perché sviluppa il concetto in maniera articolata, soffermandosi su parecchie questioni.

_*Nota informativa*: ricordiamo ai lettori che i contenuti di questo forum sono protetti da copyright, per cui ne è vietata la pedissequa riproduzione, anche solo parziale. Chiunque voglia servirsi di queste informazioni può farlo rielaborandole e citando come fonte “Milan World”. Ogni comportamento diverso sarà perseguito a norma di legge._

Ecco dunque l’articolo integrale, buona lettura!

"Con un grande fan come Xi Jinping, che ha questo sport nel cuore, il calcio cinese spera di raggiungere la ribalta mondiale. Tant'è che nel corso di questa settimana sono in programma delle riforme che cambieranno il sistema calcio a livello nazionale. Lo scopo da raggiungere è triplice: ospitare una Coppa del Mondo, parteciparvi e vincere la competizione. *In linea, dunque, con il sogno di praticare un grande calcio e portarlo fuori dai confini nazionali, un obiettivo importante è quello di acquistare un club calcistico di prima fascia mondiale*. Negli ultimi anni il calcio italiano ha subito un forte declino e con esso anche l’AC Milan, il cui valore di mercato è sceso fino ad 800 milioni di euro. Ma gli uomini d’affari cinesi sono disposti a superare il prezzo di mercato pur di acquistare l’AC Milan.

*Una notizia ricevuta in esclusiva afferma che l’entourage di Berlusconi ha firmato lunedì 9 marzo un memorandum d’intesa per la cessione del 75% delle azioni rossonere con “Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation”, ad un prezzo di circa un miliardo di euro. Lo scopo degli acquirenti cinesi è quello di includere nell’affare il gruppo Dalia Wanda. Il responsabile designato per fungere da collante tra i vari acquirenti è una leggenda di Hong Kong, conosciuto anche come il padre della Ferrari cinese visto che distribuisce le macchine del cavallino rampante in tutto il territorio. Stiamo parlando di Richard Lee.*







Tutto è iniziato il 26 ottobre, in occasione della partita contro la Fiorentina. Richard Lee, infatti, è stato ripreso in tribuna vicino al presidente Silvio Berlusconi e la figlia Barbara. La sua presenza ha attirato subito l’attenzione in Italia. Il compito di Lee è stato quello di aiutare l’AC Milan a trovare gli investitori giusti per cedere il club. Non a caso il mese scorso è venuto in Italia l’imprenditore thailandese Mister Bee Taechaubol cercando di utilizzare 270M per comprare il 30% delle azioni, ma le nostre fonti credono che Berlusconi abbia delle riserve circa la solidità finanziaria del thailandese e quindi preferirebbe puntare sui cinesi. 

*Ma negli ultimi mesi è arrivata finalmente la svolta. 
Grazie all’assistenza di Richard Lee, l’AC Milan è riuscito a trovare un accordo il 9 marzo 2015 con diversi rappresentanti cinesi. Oltre a Berlusconi hanno partecipato alla riunione lo stesso Richard Lee, Xiao Wunan, vice presidente di Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation (amico di famiglia del presidente Xi) e il famoso imprenditore di bevande energetiche “Mister Pink”. Resta inteso che questo incontro ha posto le basi per un accordo successivo, infatti è stato firmato un memorandun d’intesa che prevede la cessione del 75% dell’AC Milan su un totale di quasi un 100% del capitale che è nelle mani di Fininvest. Ulteriori dettagli circa i prezzi e gli accordi sono ancora in corso di elaborazione e tutto dovrebbe essere completato entro aprile. L’operazione complessiva toccherà il miliardo di euro. Il memorandum afferma che le due parti gestiranno le spese nell’arco di tre anni in proporzione alle rispettive quote. Le spese riguarderanno la gestione della squadra e i progetti commerciali, in particolare lo sviluppo del club nel mercato asiatico. *

Il Milan tempo fa era uno dei club più potenti d’europa ed è entrato nella storia per aver vinto ben 7 Champion’s League, ma negli ultimi sette anni è entrato progressivamente in crisi in termini di risultati sportivi ed economici. Così Berlusconi ha deciso di trovare dei nuovi acquirenti per salvare il club da una recessione ormai prolungata. *Fonti ben informate affermano che l’enorme iniezione di capitale cinese sarà favorevole non solo per il club ma anche per lo sviluppo del mercato asiatico. Infatti così facendo, l’AC Milan diventerà la squadra più popolare della Cina, in una nazione che ha iniziato a trasmettere le partite internazionali verso la fine degli anni ’80, scegliendo non a caso quelle del Milan. Ed oggi i tifosi rossoneri in questa nazione sono milioni. *

Come tutti sappiamo, Xi è un grande appassionato di calcio tant’è che il deputato Sohn Hak-Kyu ha detto che il presidente ha 3 sogni calcistici: far disputare un mondiale alla nazionale di calcio cinese, ospitare un mondiale e veder vincere la Cina una coppa del mondo. Un portavoce del partito comunista ha affermato che nel prossimo futuro l’obiettivo sarà proprio ospitare un mondiale e per il presidente Xi Jinping bisogna essere sempre all’altezza delle proprie aspettative. Il 27 febbraio è stato approvato il “piano di riforma del calcio cinese”, che mira ad esplorare un nuovo sistema grazie al quale rilanciare questo sport in tutta la nazione. Il grande rilancio della nazionale cinese e dello sport cinese sono strettamente collegati e la rivitalizzazione del calcio è un requisito inevitabile di tale potere sportivo. Una delle proposte (ad oggi approvata, ndr) è di introdurre il calcio come insegnamento obbligatorio nei campus scolastici, per imparare subito le abilità calcistiche. 

Per realizzare il sogno del presidente Xi si stanno mobilitando i più importanti imprenditori della nazione. Tra essi anche il gruppo Wanda, un tempo il gruppo industriale più ricco della Cina, oggi sceso al quarto posto. Negli ultimi tempi Wanda è stato attivamente coinvolto nel mondo del calcio, finanziando l’acquisto di una quota di minoranza dell’Atletico Madrid e anche della società Infront che gestisce i diritti televisivi calcistici. Secondo i media italiani, Wang Jianlin potrebbe contribuire a finanziare la costruzione del futuro stadio del Milan e in futuro potrebbe anche considerare l’acquisizione di una partecipazione del club. In una intervista alla BBC, Wang ha affermato di essere interessato ad un club di Premier o della Serie A. *E tornando alla notizia precedente, ci risulta che APECF stia discutendo con Wang Jianlin ma quest’ultimo non ha ancora definito l’importo eventualmente da investire. *
*Nella cerimonia riguardante la firma di questo memorandum d’intesa appare un altro imprenditore, Mr Pink, che è uno degli acquirenti*. Questo imprenditore è famoso per le bevande energetiche che vende anche negli USA, ma nessuno conosce bene i retroscena dietro questo personaggio. Alcuni dicono, ma non è certo, che suo padre sarebbe stato un esponente del partito comunista. *Un contatto c’è stato anche con Zong Qinghou, uomo chiave del colosso Wahaha Group. Costui si sarebbe incontrato con Barbara Berlusconi per discutere dell’acquisizione del club, ma ha subito smentito. Tuttavia è chiaro che APECF vorrebbe anche lui tra i soci. *
Ma il sogno di entrare nel calcio che conta ha portato in passato i vertici di APECF a parlare anche con gli spagnoli del Real Madrid per discutere di future acquisizioni, con circa 300M di euro portati dall’imprenditrice Pansy Ho.

Tornando a Richard Lee, quest'ultimo è stato intervistato lunedì scorso fuori dalla sua casa, ma si è rifiutato di rispondere sulla questione della vendita dell’AC Milan, dicendo di non voler parlare e mostrando solo un sorriso."


----------



## Doctore (29 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tornando a Richard Lee, quest'ultimo è stato intervistato lunedì scorso fuori dalla sua casa, ma si è rifiutato di rispondere sulla questione della vendita dell’AC Milan, dicendo di non voler parlare e mostrando solo un sorriso."


Questo sorriso??

Incredibile non c'e piu necessita di seguire ne giornali ne tv...c e Milan world


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2015)

Grandi ragazzi  ... Daje che forse ci siamo ...

Importante che si inizi già da questa estate a comprare veri giocatori ...


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti per questa grande esclusiva. La maggior parte dei giornalisti sportivi italiani dovrebbero imparare da voi come si sta addosso ad una notizia ma credo che in questa vicenda non lo stiano facendo di proposito... 

Comunque l'articolo è molto interessante e risponde a diverse domande sorte negli ultimi giorni. Innanzitutto chiarisce la posizione di Mr. Pink e Mr. Bee. Sono concorrenti e non parte della stessa cordata, per il momento. Inoltre spiega meglio il ruolo di Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation che in settimana avevo scoperto essere una fondazione non-profit. Di fatto quest'operazione avrebbe lo scopo di migliorare l'immagine della Cina nel mondo occidentale e soprattutto portare avanti il progetto calcistico così importante per il governo cinese. L'altro giorno avevo trovato un'intervista a Xiao Wunan dove sosteneva che l'APECF utilizza lo strumento del "soft power" proprio per acquisire consenso in vista di obiettivi, anche politici, più grandi e l'acquisto del Milan sarebbe coerente in quest'ottica. Inoltre l'APECF non investirebbe direttamente ma coinvolgerebbe imprenditori ed aziende di spicco della realtà cinese, compresa Wanda Group probabilmente per la costruzione del nuovo stadio.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Marzo 2015)

Ottimo lavoro



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tornando a Richard Lee, quest'ultimo è stato intervistato lunedì scorso fuori dalla sua casa, ma si è rifiutato di rispondere sulla questione della vendita dell’AC Milan, dicendo di non voler parlare e mostrando solo un sorriso."



Quest'ultima parte fa ben sperare


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Marzo 2015)

speriamo fili tutto liscio, non vorrei ritrovarmi con fester e soci in romagna che fa caos con preziosi.


----------



## Giangy (29 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti davvero! Ancora una settimana di sofferenza, e poi sapremo la verità finalmente!


----------



## ralf (29 Marzo 2015)

Mi viene da piangere regà,Jianlin ha un patrimonio di 24.4 B,Zong Qinghou di 10.3 B
Ah complimenti per l'eccellente lavoro a Milan World e al Il Re dell'Est


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> speriamo fili tutto liscio, non vorrei ritrovarmi con fester e soci in romagna che fa caos con preziosi.



Son comunque 3 anni di passaggio ... Dobbiamo subirci il nano e galliani almeno per la fase di passaggio


----------



## Tobi (29 Marzo 2015)

Dio benedica questo forum. Grazie!


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Marzo 2015)

spero solo che i cinesi non facciano buttare soldi nel wc al geometra, quel clown secondo me, non vede l'ora di pigliare bertolacci


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> spero solo che i cinesi non facciano buttare soldi nel wc al geometra, quel clown secondo me, non vede l'ora di pigliare bertolacci



Infatti Galliani DEVE andare via .... Affidarsi a lui ancora nel nuovo ciclo della Nuova Proprieta sarebbe da pazzi ... Senza contare poi che avrà un 70 e passa anni ..


----------



## Hammer (29 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] e a chiunque abbia collaborato per questa esclusiva.

Sto sbavando ragazzi


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Marzo 2015)

bisogna capire quando diavolo si saprà qualcosa, altrimenti qui rischiamo una crisi isterica.


----------



## ralf (29 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti Galliani DEVE andare via .... Affidarsi a lui ancora nel nuovo ciclo della Nuova Proprieta sarebbe da pazzi ... Senza contare poi che avrà un 70 e passa anni ..



Sai che non so,Bogarelli di Infront,recentemente acquistata da Wanda Group,è pappa e ciccia con Galliani fin dai tempi di Mediaset e Milan Channel


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti per la bomba, avete ridicolizzato tutte le testate sportive 

NB Stando così le cose dobbiamo aspettarci almeno un giocatore dagli occhi a mandorla


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti per l'esclusiva, veramente interessante. Per il resto, che dire, penso sia l'ora di tornare a sognare.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Marzo 2015)

Siete stati Grandi...complimenti a tutti, sono fiero di questa comunità!!
Tornando "On Topic" è un ottima notizia che fa ben sperare, forse siamo alla fine del Tunnel e soprattutto abbiamo raschiato il fondo e adesso si può solo risalire!! 

Ottimo lavoro!!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo essere stati i primi ad aver pubblicato in Italia la notizia riguardante la firma del preliminare per la cessione del 75% del Milan (http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html), ed i primi ad aver analizzato concretamente le relative foto (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-incontro-berlusconi-mr-pink-lanalisi-delle-foto-vt26820.html), Milan World è orgoglioso di poter offrire alla propria utenza un’altra incredibile esclusiva.
> *Un approfondimento accurato della notizia principale, quella riguardante la cessione del 75% della società, grazie alla traduzione integrale dell’articolo uscito il 19 marzo 2015 sul giornale Next Magazine di Hong Kong.*
> Riteniamo che questo approfondimento meriti l’attenzione di tutti perché sviluppa il concetto in maniera articolata, soffermandosi su parecchie questioni.
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto vivissimi complimenti per l'esclusiva,siete degni delle migliori redazioni e sono felicissima di far parte di questo forum!
Poi,direi che l'articolo è molto interessante,chiarisce cose che finora erano rimaste in dubbio.Come sempre non voglio illudermi troppo per poi rimanerci malissimo,ma direi che un po' di speranza ormai l'ho,tutte queste indiscrezioni che si susseguono non posso essere solo coicidenze.Non ci resta che aspettare e sperare che la cosa si concluda al meglio e in tempi non troppo lunghi.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti per il lavoro e un grazie sentito. Speriamo in bene!


----------



## Aron (29 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti Galliani DEVE andare via .... Affidarsi a lui ancora nel nuovo ciclo della Nuova Proprieta sarebbe da pazzi ... Senza contare poi che avrà un 70 e passa anni ..



Galliani per me resta per fare un mercato come il Milan non fa da anni, ma fra qualche mese o al massimo un anno esce dalla società per restare a Fininvest o approdare in qualche club straniero.


----------



## diavolo (29 Marzo 2015)

Ottimo lavoro come sempre,queste notizie mi fanno ben sperare per il futuro del nostro Milan


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Marzo 2015)

Grandissimi ragazzi, complimenti davvero.

Speriamo ci sia la svolta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani per me resta per fare un mercato come il Milan non fa da anni, ma fra qualche mese o al massimo un anno esce dalla società per restare a Fininvest o approdare in qualche club straniero.



Ci stavo pensando adesso .. Per me farà questo mercato è forse il prossimo ... Poi con l addio della peste nana darà l addio anche lui


----------



## robs91 (29 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti per l'esclusiva!L' unica cosa che non capisco è l'insistenza dei vari Bellinazzo & company su Mr Bee come unico possibile acquirente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2015)

Ottimo lavoro!

Speriamo che chiudono tutto entro giugno. Sennò sarà bruciata un altra stagione.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2015)

Notizia molto importante, finalmente si vede un po' di luce.
Bravissimo [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]. Milan World n. 1.


----------



## Hammer (29 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> NB Stando così le cose dobbiamo aspettarci almeno un giocatore dagli occhi a mandorla



Honda non vale?


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Marzo 2015)

Mi accodo ai complimenti meritatissimi, bravissimi ragazzi!

Spero che lo possano leggere molti lacché del Mondo Milan!



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando adesso .. Per me farà questo mercato è forse il prossimo ... Poi con l addio della peste nana darà l addio anche lui



Io ho paura che sia eternamente ancorato al suo modus operandi, fatto di trattative con Preziosi e altri procuratori.

Non vorrei che spendesse il suo budget pagando interi cartellini di giocatori come Bertolacci, Baselli et similia.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Marzo 2015)

Gran lavoro raga! Dai che siamo vicini ad una svolta epocale!


----------



## The P (29 Marzo 2015)

Alla luce dell'ambizione di questi signori, è così impensabile un mercato da 100/150mln secondo voi?

Insomma, 4-5 colpi di benvenuto sarebbero un ottimo modo per presentarsi, e fino a ora l'anno fatto tutti i magnati che hanno acquistato dei club (City, PSG, Monaco, ecc)


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Alla luce dell'ambizione di questi signori, è così impensabile un mercato da 100/150mln secondo voi?
> 
> Insomma, 4-5 colpi di benvenuto sarebbero un ottimo modo per presentarsi, e fino a ora l'anno fatto tutti i magnati che hanno acquistato dei club (City, PSG, Monaco, ecc)



Dipende dal tempo che questi signori vogliono aspettare .. Se vogliono tornare SUBITO in champions ci vogliono veramente 150 milioni .. Poi bisogna vedere come verranno spesi .. E DA CHI ... Riconferma di Galliani ?? Non si sa


----------



## Doctore (29 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Alla luce dell'ambizione di questi signori, è così impensabile un mercato da 100/150mln secondo voi?
> 
> Insomma, 4-5 colpi di benvenuto sarebbero un ottimo modo per presentarsi, e fino a ora l'anno fatto tutti i magnati che hanno acquistato dei club (City, PSG, Monaco, ecc)



basta che non facciamo il mercato dei solo parametri zero...l importante all inizio è arrivare fra le prime 3 anche spendendo 50/60 milioni di euro.
A me basta un progetto non chiedo folli investimenti.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Marzo 2015)

Se vogliono tornare SUBITO protagonisti allora servono più di 150 milioni

Ma non ho capito, la cessione del 75% è in 3 anni o immediata?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Marzo 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se vogliono tornare SUBITO protagonisti allora servono più di 150 milioni
> 
> Ma non ho capito, la cessione del 75% è in 3 anni o immediata?





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ma negli ultimi mesi è arrivata finalmente la svolta.
> Grazie all’assistenza di Richard Lee, l’AC Milan è riuscito a trovare un accordo il 9 marzo 2015 con diversi rappresentanti cinesi. Oltre a Berlusconi hanno partecipato alla riunione lo stesso Richard Lee, Xiao Wunan, vice presidente di Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation (amico di famiglia del presidente Xi) e il famoso imprenditore di bevande energetiche “Mister Pink”. Resta inteso che questo incontro ha posto le basi per un accordo successivo, infatti è stato firmato un memorandun d’intesa che prevede la cessione del 75% dell’AC Milan su un totale di quasi un 100% del capitale che è nelle mani di Fininvest. Ulteriori dettagli circa i prezzi e gli accordi sono ancora in corso di elaborazione e tutto dovrebbe essere completato entro aprile. L’operazione complessiva toccherà il miliardo di euro. Il memorandum afferma che le due parti gestiranno le spese nell’arco di tre anni in proporzione alle rispettive quote. Le spese riguarderanno la gestione della squadra e i progetti commerciali, in particolare lo sviluppo del club nel mercato asiatico. *



.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2015)

Forza Mr. Pink , abbasso Mr. Bee


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (29 Marzo 2015)

bravi bell'articolo!
io avevo capito solamente che quell'85 riferito al Milan dell'articolo cinese era riferito agli 85 miliardi di dollari di Hong Kong , ovvero 1 miliardo di euro.


----------



## Djici (29 Marzo 2015)

Pensare che i nuovi spendano 150 mln e pura utopia.
Berlusconi avendo il 25% dovrebbe metterne quasi quaranta... e loro piu di 100...

Se ci portano giocatori UTILI sarebbe gia un qualcosa di straordinario... poi nel topic sul eventuale ritorno di Ibra ce anche chi e quasi disperato... ma chi pensate che vadano a prendere ? Messi e Ronaldo ?

Dai.

Possiamo prendere solo li scarti delle big tipo coentrao, khedira, jovetic...


----------



## Milo (29 Marzo 2015)

La speranza è che riescano a chiude tutto in tempi brevi per poter mettere mano al mercato, anche 50-60 mln e li butti tutti sul centrocampo secondo diventiamo già da terzo posto.


----------



## The P (29 Marzo 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pensare che i nuovi spendano 150 mln e pura utopia.
> Berlusconi avendo il 25% dovrebbe metterne quasi quaranta... e loro piu di 100...
> 
> Se ci portano giocatori UTILI sarebbe gia un qualcosa di straordinario... poi nel topic sul eventuale ritorno di Ibra ce anche chi e quasi disperato... ma chi pensate che vadano a prendere ? Messi e Ronaldo ?
> ...



Firmerei subito per Coentrao, Kedira, Dani Alves come scarti.

Se poi ci aggiungiamo un Gungdogan/Verratti e una punta forte, direi che siamo ampiamente in lizza per lo scudo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Firmerei subito per Coentrao, Kedira, Dani Alves come scarti.
> 
> Se poi ci aggiungiamo un Gungdogan/Verratti e una punta forte, direi che siamo ampiamente in lizza per lo scudo



Magari...  con quei 5 innesti non solo siamo da scudo ma possiamo fare bella figura anche in CL qualora dovessimo rientrarci.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Marzo 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pensare che i nuovi spendano 150 mln e pura utopia.
> Berlusconi avendo il 25% dovrebbe metterne quasi quaranta... e loro piu di 100...
> 
> Se ci portano giocatori UTILI sarebbe gia un qualcosa di straordinario... poi nel topic sul eventuale ritorno di Ibra ce anche chi e quasi disperato... ma chi pensate che vadano a prendere ? Messi e Ronaldo ?
> ...



Azz, sputaci sopra a quei nomi


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Firmerei subito per Coentrao, Kedira, Dani Alves come scarti.
> 
> Se poi ci aggiungiamo un Gungdogan/Verratti e una punta forte, direi che siamo ampiamente in lizza per lo scudo



E dietro paletta-Alex.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2015)

Bravissimi ragazzi, davvero. State facendo un lavoro eccellente per fornire notizie sempre nuove e aggiornate riguardo la questione che più sta a cuore ai tifosi del Milan: la cessione della società a un altro acquirente, con conseguente liberazione da Satana Fininvest. Speriamo siano davvero reali queste voci di cessione ormai ufficiosa, incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Marzo 2015)

gran bella notizia e gran bel lavoro! Speriamo bene


----------



## Ciachi (29 Marzo 2015)

Bravissimi! Compimenti [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi, siete stati semplicemente grandi!!!


    


Complimenti a tutti per la bravura e per la notizia entusiasmante!!!


Questo è uno scoop da giornale internazionale!!!

Bravi, bravi, bravi!!!


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Marzo 2015)

Un lavoro esemplare. Quest'articolo fa chiarezza su quella che e' la confusione mediatica sulla cessione del club.
Milanworld e' il riferimento per tutti i tifosi veri del milan, non quelli prezzolati o per motivi d'interesse.
Anche e soprattutto per quelli che leggono assiduamente il portale, ma senza scrivere molto come me.
Che dire, molti complimenti e speriamo che quanto scritto nell' articolo si concretizzi il prima possibile.

Dopo un po di tempo mi e' ritornata la voglio di urlare FORZA MILAN


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2015)

Non mi fido ancora, per meglio dire non voglio rischiare di illudermi, sto ben piantato alla sedia per non rischiare di cadere poi di faccia. Aspetto notizie ufficiali, sperando ci sia per noi una svolta positiva epocale.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non mi fido ancora, per meglio dire non voglio rischiare di illudermi, sto ben piantato alla sedia per non rischiare di cadere poi di faccia. Aspetto notizie ufficiali, sperando ci sia per noi una svolta positiva epocale.



...hai ragione meglio attendere notizie ufficiali ma "qualcosa" di vero ci dovrà pur essere


----------



## Djici (29 Marzo 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Azz, sputaci sopra a quei nomi



Non ci sputo per nulla... ma per coentrao, khedira e jovetic ci vogliono massimo 50 mln.
Ma proprio al massimo.
Coentrao lo prendi per molto meno di 20
khedira gratis e jovetic per meno di 30.

Quindi parlare di 150 (!!!!) mln e pura utopia perche non ci sono giocatori che costano molto che possono essere interessati a venire da noi e non penso che abbiano voglia di prendere 10-15 mediocri...

Se ne spendono 50 sarano probabilmente molti... sopratutto senza champions da giocare (e ci sono pure molte possibilita di non giocare nemmeno l'EL)


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo essere stati i primi ad aver pubblicato in Italia la notizia riguardante la firma del preliminare per la cessione del 75% del Milan (http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html), ed i primi ad aver analizzato concretamente le relative foto (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-incontro-berlusconi-mr-pink-lanalisi-delle-foto-vt26820.html), Milan World è orgoglioso di poter offrire alla propria utenza un’altra incredibile esclusiva.
> *Un approfondimento accurato della notizia principale, quella riguardante la cessione del 75% della società, grazie alla traduzione integrale dell’articolo uscito il 19 marzo 2015 sul giornale Next Magazine di Hong Kong.*
> Riteniamo che questo approfondimento meriti l’attenzione di tutti perché sviluppa il concetto in maniera articolata, soffermandosi su parecchie questioni.
> 
> ...



Mi sto illudendo come non mai,se dovesse essere tutto fumo sarebbe un colpo devastante 
P.S. Ottimo lavoro ragazzi


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Marzo 2015)

Grandi!
Mi sembra chiaro che qualcosa ci sia, il punto è capire se sarà qualcosa di serio e decisivo, in grado di riportarci ai vertici d'Europa...


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Marzo 2015)

Ottimo lavoro ragazzi. Sperando sia tutto vero. Ora non voglio nemmeno parlare di mercato o altro. L'unica cosa che conta è la cessione della società, al mercato si penserà in futuro.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo bene ragazzi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo essere stati i primi ad aver pubblicato in Italia la notizia riguardante la firma del preliminare per la cessione del 75% del Milan (http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html), ed i primi ad aver analizzato concretamente le relative foto (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-incontro-berlusconi-mr-pink-lanalisi-delle-foto-vt26820.html), Milan World è orgoglioso di poter offrire alla propria utenza un’altra incredibile esclusiva.
> *Un approfondimento accurato della notizia principale, quella riguardante la cessione del 75% della società, grazie alla traduzione integrale dell’articolo uscito il 19 marzo 2015 sul giornale Next Magazine di Hong Kong.*
> Riteniamo che questo approfondimento meriti l’attenzione di tutti perché sviluppa il concetto in maniera articolata, soffermandosi su parecchie questioni.
> 
> ...



Complimenti! Indipendentemente da come andrà a finire (mille cose possono cambiare in due mesi), questi sono i fatti ad oggi.

Ovviamente, queste cose su Sky o Gazzetta non le leggeremo.. ma non perchè non siano vere


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia... non oso pensare a cosa diventiamo se riusciamo ad ottenere il dominio sul mercato cinese.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia... non oso pensare a cosa diventiamo se riusciamo ad ottenere il dominio sul mercato cinese.



Meglio non pensarci...mi agito troppo 

Scherzi a parte...le possibilita finanziarie sarebbero infinite. Alibaba.com al posto della Emirates tra qualche anno o come sponsor dello stadio....un sogno!


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2015)

A sto punto è abbastanza evidente che sarà una cordata cinese, Pink potrebbe essere l'uomo scelto per curare il club di persona.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Marzo 2015)

Grandi come sempre ragazzi! Complimenti a Mario, Re Dell'est e tutti quelli che hanno collaborato alla traduzione dell'articolo!

Per quanto riguarda il contenuto, sembra così ricco di dettagli anche tecnici che diventa quasi incontestabile. Se realmente fossero questi i piani dei Cinesi e di Berlusconi, dovremmo veramente ringraziare Silvio perchè ci ha fatto fare 5 anni ben al di sotto della media ma ci ha lasciato in mani che da sole potrebbero annientare il Real e compagnia bella nel giro di 2-3 anni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Marzo 2015)

Ma è attendibile il Next Magazine di Hong Kong?


----------



## ralf (30 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma è attendibile il Next Magazine di Hong Kong?



Anche a 7 gold hanno detto che i cinesi hanno superato Mr Bee nella corsa al Milan,hanno anche detto che il presidente cinese Xi Jinping si è innamorato del Milan nella finale della supercoppa italiana giocata a Pechino contro l'Inter nel 2011.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche a 7 gold hanno detto che i cinesi hanno superato Mr Bee nella corsa al Milan,hanno anche detto che il presidente cinese Xi Jinping si è innamorato del Milan nella finale della supercoppa italiana giocata a Pechino contro l'Inter nel 2011.



Senza citare la fonte, no?!


----------



## ralf (30 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Senza citare la fonte, no?!



No


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Marzo 2015)

Non vi stupirei,comunque,se qualche giornale vi scippasse la notizia,spacciandola per propria. Una volta la Gazzetta postò nella versione online un articolo che era COPIATO (ma proprio copy&paste,eh) da un altro blog,e fu costretta a citare la fonte solo perché questo tizio qui aveva decine di migliaia di fans.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma è attendibile il Next Magazine di Hong Kong?



Uno dei settimanali più importanti della Cina, se non il più importante.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2015)

innanzitutto complimenti per l'esclusiva, avete fatto un lavoro grandioso. 

che dire, incrociamo le dita e speriamo che presto ci siano novità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2015)

Quindi parlando in soldi spicci ..

Il 75% del Milan in 3 anni ... Ora voglio proprio capire in che modalità ... E soprattutto come i cinesi sono vogliono superare questa fase che da SEMPRE è la più delicata nelle aziende ..

Aziende anche molto affermate in fasi di acquisizione / vendita hanno sbandato clamorosamente perché non chiara la leadership ... Speriamo che i cinesi indichino da subito la direzione ...
Spero proprio , ma è un sogno che facciamo fuori ( in senso figurato ovviamente ) l antebnista dopo il nano .. Sono personaggi che hanno fatto il suo tempo e devono necessariamente andare via ...


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti.. Davvero un lavoro magistrale. Siete i migliori. 

Spero che molto presto si possa dire finalmente che tutto ciò è vero al 100%.


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Marzo 2015)

una domanda, il milan è della finivest. in teoria non è berlusconi che dovrebbe firmare una eventuale vendita del milan giusto?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo essere stati i primi ad aver pubblicato in Italia la notizia riguardante la firma del preliminare per la cessione del 75% del Milan (http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html), ed i primi ad aver analizzato concretamente le relative foto (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-incontro-berlusconi-mr-pink-lanalisi-delle-foto-vt26820.html), Milan World è orgoglioso di poter offrire alla propria utenza un’altra incredibile esclusiva.
> *Un approfondimento accurato della notizia principale, quella riguardante la cessione del 75% della società, grazie alla traduzione integrale dell’articolo uscito il 19 marzo 2015 sul giornale Next Magazine di Hong Kong.*
> Riteniamo che questo approfondimento meriti l’attenzione di tutti perché sviluppa il concetto in maniera articolata, soffermandosi su parecchie questioni.
> 
> ...



grazie infinite per il lavoro che avete fatto!!altro che tifosi da tastiera,qui c è gente che questa squadra la ama davvero!spero che le voci siano vere e che nel prossimo mese ci sia qualcosa di ufficiale,però grazie a voi mi sento più ottimista!se arrivano i cinesi l obiettivo il prossimo anno sarà lo scudo.


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Marzo 2015)

complimenti gran bel lavoro.

adesso attendiamo con ansia gli sviluppi.


----------



## Tobi (30 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] al prossimo post del genere verrai bannato


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] Lasciamo stare certe "soffiate".


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Grandi come sempre ragazzi! Complimenti a Mario, Re Dell'est e tutti quelli che hanno collaborato alla traduzione dell'articolo!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il contenuto, sembra così ricco di dettagli anche tecnici che diventa quasi incontestabile. Se realmente fossero questi i piani dei Cinesi e di Berlusconi, dovremmo veramente ringraziare Silvio perchè ci ha fatto fare 5 anni ben al di sotto della media ma ci ha lasciato in mani che da sole potrebbero annientare il Real e compagnia bella nel giro di 2-3 anni.



Intanto il Real ha ricevuto la sponsorizzazione di una altro magnate cinese, la Zhejiang Luyuan Electric Vehicle Co.Ltd.
Speriamo che si fermino qui...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2015)

Notare la faccia attapirata di Berlusconi XD


----------



## Renegade (30 Marzo 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> una domanda, il milan è della finivest. in teoria non è berlusconi che dovrebbe firmare una eventuale vendita del milan giusto?



La Fininvest è di Berlusconi, che ne è proprietario e maggior azionista. Deve firmare lui.

Comunque quella di Mr.Pink è la pista più credibile e augurabile.


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Fininvest è di Berlusconi, che ne è proprietario e maggior azionista. Deve firmare lui.
> 
> Comunque quella di Mr.Pink è la pista più credibile e augurabile.


ma anche no.
queste decisioni spettano al cda e a quanto mi risulta nel cda berlusconi non è presente. quindi una eventuale vendita del milan non sarà firmata da berlusconi. (al 99% )


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Marzo 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> una domanda, il milan è della finivest. in teoria non è berlusconi che dovrebbe firmare una eventuale vendita del milan giusto?





Renegade ha scritto:


> La Fininvest è di Berlusconi, che ne è proprietario e maggior azionista. Deve firmare lui.
> 
> Comunque quella di Mr.Pink è la pista più credibile e augurabile.



*La Fininvest è controllata dalla famiglia Berlusconi tramite nove finanziarie, chiamate tutte "holding italiana" con una numerazione che va da 1 a 9. 
Silvio Berlusconi è proprietario della 1^, 2^, 3^ e 8^ e quindi ha la maggioranza pari al 63% circa. Le altre holding, invece, sono di proprietà dei suoi figli (Marina è proprietaria della 4^, Piersilvio della 5^, Barbara-Eleonora e Luigi della 9^). Quella che è stata firmata è una lettera d'intenti ed a firmarla, quindi, è stato il maggior azionista di Fininvest. La cessione, invece, è un'altra cosa ma non è avvenuta quella. *


----------



## Renegade (30 Marzo 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma anche no.
> Queste decisioni spettano al cda e a quanto mi risulta nel cda berlusconi non è presente. Quindi una eventuale vendita del milan non sarà firmata da berlusconi. (al 99% )





il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *la fininvest è controllata dalla famiglia berlusconi tramite otto finanziarie, chiamate tutte "holding italiana" con una numerazione che va da 1 a 8. Silvio berlusconi è proprietario della 1^, 2^, 3^ e 8^ e quindi ha la maggioranza pari al 63% circa. Le altre holding, invece, sono di proprietà dei suoi figli (marina è proprietaria della 4^, piersilvio della 5^, barbara-eleonora e luigi della 9^). Quello che è stato firmato è una lettera d'intenti ed a firmarla, quindi, è stato il maggior azionista di fininvest. La cessione, invece, è un'altra cosa ma non è avvenuta quella. *



cvd


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Fininvest è controllata dalla famiglia Berlusconi tramite otto finanziarie, chiamate tutte "holding italiana" con una numerazione che va da 1 a 8. Silvio Berlusconi è proprietario della 1^, 2^, 3^ e 8^ e quindi ha la maggioranza pari al 63% circa. Le altre holding, invece, sono di proprietà dei suoi figli (Marina è proprietaria della 4^, Piersilvio della 5^, Barbara-Eleonora e Luigi della 9^). *


di chi sia la finivest non è un problema. chi abbia il potere di firma si. è una società di capitali


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Marzo 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> di chi sia la finivest non è un problema. chi abbia il potere di firma si. è una società di capitali





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Fininvest è controllata dalla famiglia Berlusconi tramite otto finanziarie, chiamate tutte "holding italiana" con una numerazione che va da 1 a 8.
> Silvio Berlusconi è proprietario della 1^, 2^, 3^ e 8^ e quindi ha la maggioranza pari al 63% circa. Le altre holding, invece, sono di proprietà dei suoi figli (Marina è proprietaria della 4^, Piersilvio della 5^, Barbara-Eleonora e Luigi della 9^). Quella che è stata firmata è una lettera d'intenti ed a firmarla, quindi, è stato il maggior azionista di Fininvest. La cessione, invece, è un'altra cosa ma non è avvenuta quella. *



.


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



puoi mettere tutti i punti che vuoi.
gli atti che valgono per la finivest sono quelli firmati dal presidente del cda.
la firma di berlusconi non ha valore su finivest perche tutti gli atti vengono presi del cda (presidente marina?)
passo e chiudo.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Fininvest è controllata dalla famiglia Berlusconi tramite otto finanziarie, chiamate tutte "holding italiana" con una numerazione che va da 1 a 8.
> Silvio Berlusconi è proprietario della 1^, 2^, 3^ e 8^ e quindi ha la maggioranza pari al 63% circa. Le altre holding, invece, sono di proprietà dei suoi figli (Marina è proprietaria della 4^, Piersilvio della 5^, Barbara-Eleonora e Luigi della 9^). Quella che è stata firmata è una lettera d'intenti ed a firmarla, quindi, è stato il maggior azionista di Fininvest. La cessione, invece, è un'altra cosa ma non è avvenuta quella. *



Ma anche se avessero firmato la cessione, nel momento delle foto mi sembra normale che si presenti Berlusca agli scatti


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma anche se avessero firmato la cessione, nel momento delle foto mi sembra normale che si presenti Berlusca agli scatti



sicuro. io non sto dicendo che sia tutto una farsa. sto solo dicendo che un atto che produce effetti alla finivest non sarà mai firmato da Silvio Berlusconi. ma dal presidente del cda. ergo a tutti il racconto se fosse vero manca l'anello che chiude il cerchio. ovvero il presidente del cda


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Marzo 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> sicuro. io non sto dicendo che sia tutto una farsa. sto solo dicendo che un atto che produce effetti alla finivest non sarà mai firmato da Silvio Berlusconi. ma dal presidente del cda. ergo a tutti il racconto se fosse vero manca l'anello che chiude il cerchio. ovvero il presidente del cda



Ma secondo te uno che vuole trattare la cessione del Milan con chi deve parlare se non con il presidente del Milan?!
Oltretutto quella sul presidente del consiglio di amministrazione è di fatto una formalità, il presidente è Marina Berlusconi che non muove una paglia senza aver chiesto prima il consenso a Silvio, poi lei il Milan lo venderebbe in trenta secondi per quello che le frega quindi non vedo il senso di puntualizzare su questo aspetto..se il nano ha deciso di vendere il Milan Fininvest non batterà ciglio in merito..
Non c'è rischio che il Cda decida di non vendere se il nano ha deciso di dare il Milan ai cinesi..l'unico rischio è che non esista alcuna trattativa o che Silvio cambi idea (ma credo sia dura, immaginiamo che penali)


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Marzo 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> puoi mettere tutti i punti che vuoi.
> gli atti che valgono per la finivest sono quelli firmati dal presidente del cda.
> la firma di berlusconi non ha valore su finivest perche tutti gli atti vengono presi del cda (presidente marina?)
> passo e chiudo.


E' assolutamente così.
Ovviamente la lettera di intenti la può firmare chiunque abbia poteri diretti o indiretti sul/nel CdA e nessuno può negare che SB li abbia, come maggior azionista.
L'atto vero e proprio lo firmerà il Presidente di Fininvest (Marina B.) o chiunque altro sia delegato ad hoc dal CdA.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2015)

*Si torna On Topic.

Ulteriori provocazioni, assolutamente gratuite e dai soliti noti, verranno punite con il ban.

N.B. Questo è un sito composto da uno staff serio. Nessuno ha mai scritto "Il Milan è stato venduto ai cinesi. Fine del discorso".

Stiamo solo cercando di aggiornare tante persone su una pista che riteniamo possa essere credibile. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2015)

Comunque tornando on topic la lettera di intenti non essendo un documento ufficiale normalmente è firmata dalla persona più " carismatica " o importante dell azienda.. che non c'entra nulla con chi poi firmerà la cessione del Club ...

comunque chi firma non mi interessa .. importante che firmi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque tornando on topic la lettera di intenti non essendo un documento ufficiale normalmente è firmata dalla persona più " carismatica " o importante dell azienda.. che non c'entra nulla con chi poi firmerà la cessione del Club ...
> 
> comunque chi firma non mi interessa .. importante che firmi



Per un MoA è sufficiente il proprietario e Silvio Berlusconi, com'è stato detto, è il maggior azionista di Fininvest. Quindi la sua firma su una lettera d'intenti è assolutamente plausibile. E ad oggi, dalle informazioni raccolte, è avvenuta soltanto quella. Per la cessione della società invece serviranno le firme del presidente/amm. delegato di Fininvest ma non siamo ancora arrivati a quel momento. 

Speriamo però arrivi presto


----------



## Gas (30 Marzo 2015)

La cosa positiva di questa potenziale acquisizione dai parte del gruppo cinese è si sono posti obiettivi ambiziosi per la propria nazionale, di vincere un mondiale. E' presumibile che vogliano usare il Milan non solo per pubblicizzare questo sport nella loro nazione ma anche per comprendere meglio il modello sportivo che porta al successo.
Non credo che vedano questa acquisizione come un mero investimento economico, il che non mi renderebbe particolarmente allegro.
Potrebbero usare il Milan come piattaforma per mettere alla prova le capacità di comperere e vincere ai massimi livelli, a tutto nostro vantaggio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Marzo 2015)

*Il giornale economico Milano Finanza di oggi, 31 marzo 2015, riporta questa notizia: "Secondo la rivista Next Magazine di Hong Kong una cordata che fa capo a Wanda avrebbe trovato un accordo per rilevare il 75% del Milan. In questa cordata è presente anche Zong Qinghou, imprenditore del gruppo Wahaha group". Inoltre nell'articolo viene affermato come il presidente Xi Jinping voglia che il calcio diventi uno sport di massa, introducendolo anche come insegnamento obbligatorio nelle scuole. 
Nessuna menzione a questo forum che per primo ha dato la notizia nel pomeriggio di domenica 29 marzo 2015.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (31 Marzo 2015)

Nel numero odierno di Calcio e Finanza vengono confermate le stesse notizie lanciate in anteprima da Il Re Dell'Est.
Ovviamente la notizia viene fatta passare come farina del loro sacco...
Viene data particolare rilevanza all'interessamento di Zong Qinghou (Mr Zong) e Wang Jianlin (Gruppo Wanda): in pratica sarebbero loro i futuri acquirenti di una quota del 75% del Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il giornale economico Milano Finanza di oggi, 31 marzo 2015, riporta questa notizia: "Secondo la rivista Next Magazine di Hong Kong una cordata che fa capo a Wanda avrebbe trovato un accordo per rilevare il 75% del Milan. In questa cordata è presente anche Zong Qinghou, imprenditore del gruppo Wahaha group". Inoltre nell'articolo viene affermato come il presidente Xi Jinping voglia che il calcio diventi uno sport di massa, introducendolo anche come insegnamento obbligatorio nelle scuole.
> Nessuna menzione a questo forum che per primo ha dato la notizia nel pomeriggio di domenica 29 marzo 2015.*





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Nel numero odierno di Calcio e Finanza vengono confermate le stesse notizie lanciate in anteprima da Il Re Dell'Est.
> Ovviamente la notizia viene fatta passare come farina del loro sacco...
> Viene data particolare rilevanza all'interessamento di Zong Qinghou (Mr Zong) e Wang Jianlin (Gruppo Wanda): in pratica sarebbero loro i futuri acquirenti di una quota del 75% del Milan.



Anche Calcio&Finanza riporta l'articolo che ho allegato qui sopra, quello di Milano Finanza. Praticamente per il giornalismo è come se la notizia l'avesse data MF. 
Milan World per loro non esiste. Vedremo come tutelarci. Avevamo specificato che i contenuti sono protetti da copyright e una semplice menzione non gli costava nulla.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il giornale economico Milano Finanza di oggi, 31 marzo 2015, riporta questa notizia: "Secondo la rivista Next Magazine di Hong Kong una cordata che fa capo a Wanda avrebbe trovato un accordo per rilevare il 75% del Milan. In questa cordata è presente anche Zong Qinghou, imprenditore del gruppo Wahaha group". Inoltre nell'articolo viene affermato come il presidente Xi Jinping voglia che il calcio diventi uno sport di massa, introducendolo anche come insegnamento obbligatorio nelle scuole.
> Nessuna menzione a questo forum che per primo ha dato la notizia nel pomeriggio di domenica 29 marzo 2015.*




A fare i giornalisti in questo modo sono bravi tutti.

Complimenti a loro.


----------



## Tobi (31 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti a Milano Finanza, tempismo da far venire i brividi.

Seriamente io vi consiglio di procedere a livello legale


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Nel numero odierno di Calcio e Finanza vengono confermate le stesse notizie lanciate in anteprima da Il Re Dell'Est.
> Ovviamente la notizia viene fatta passare come farina del loro sacco...
> Viene data particolare rilevanza all'interessamento di Zong Qinghou (Mr Zong) e Wang Jianlin (Gruppo Wanda): in pratica sarebbero loro i futuri acquirenti di una quota del 75% del Milan.



Hanno riportato solamente due righe di tutto il poema che c'era scritto in quel giornale. Ad esempio non hanno scritto che per firmare l'accordo c'era il vice presidente del gruppo Asia Pacific ecc e che probabilmente ci sarà anche Mr Pink nel gruppo. Insomma zero menzioni a quanto riportato da questo forum e nemmeno notizie ben precise. Giornaletto


----------



## Brain84 (31 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il giornale economico Milano Finanza di oggi, 31 marzo 2015, riporta questa notizia: "Secondo la rivista Next Magazine di Hong Kong una cordata che fa capo a Wanda avrebbe trovato un accordo per rilevare il 75% del Milan. In questa cordata è presente anche Zong Qinghou, imprenditore del gruppo Wahaha group". Inoltre nell'articolo viene affermato come il presidente Xi Jinping voglia che il calcio diventi uno sport di massa, introducendolo anche come insegnamento obbligatorio nelle scuole.
> Nessuna menzione a questo forum che per primo ha dato la notizia nel pomeriggio di domenica 29 marzo 2015.*



Sappiamo tutti chi ci legge, quindi sanno anche che rischiano seriamente la via legale.


----------



## ildemone85 (31 Marzo 2015)

secondo me, c'è anche mauro suma tra gli utenti nascosti


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Marzo 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> secondo me, c'è anche mauro suma tra gli utenti nascosti



Che ci legga è fuori da ogni dubbio.. e ci mancherebbe il VERO tifoso milanista è qui... che si sia iscritto non penso.. 
Nel caso leggessi.. SUMA.. batti un colpo.. magari ti puoi anche difendere qualche volta ..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (31 Marzo 2015)

Piano piano tutti i siti che scrivono del Milan si sono accodati...
Ma noi sappiamo di chi è il merito della notizia: rinnovo i complimenti a Il Re dell'Est.
Il giornalAismo italiano è fatto così: una notizia rimbalza dall'uno all'altro e viene presentata come propria.
Ora aspettiamo il concreto seguito: la cessione del Milan.
Con tutti i suoi possibili riflessi sull'assetto della nuova società, sul mercato e sul ritorno ai fasti di una volta.
Questo è quanto interessa a noi tifosi. 
Le proprietà passano, i presidenti pure, così come gli allenatori e i giocatori: solo noi restiamo ancorati alla nostra passione.
Il Milan siamo NOI!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Marzo 2015)

Grazie [MENTION=1639]osvaldobusatti[/MENTION] Posti come il nostro, difesi peraltro dal copyright, andrebbero tutelati in tutte le sedi. E' ora di finirla con il vampirismo delle notizie.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi,ma di che vi stupite?


----------



## Gekyn (31 Marzo 2015)

Nemmeno la dignità di riconoscere il lavori di altri, sono solo dei parassiti della notizia.


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Marzo 2015)

non importa , tutti noi sappiamo che l'invidia e' una brutta bestia specialmente nel giornalismo.

rimaniamo sul pezzo e freghiamoci della concorrenza perche' tanto arriveranno sempre secondi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> secondo me, c'è anche mauro suma tra gli utenti nascosti



Beh, sarebbe autolesionismo allo stato puro con tutti li insulti che si becca il suo 'giornalismo' 

Comunque grade Suma, il mio nome di utente deriva da un suo insulto. Lo uso con piacere.


----------



## Doctore (1 Aprile 2015)

Assolutamente da denuncia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Aprile 2015)

penso sia ora di agire tramite via legale. Fate tanto per noi e vedere il vostro lavoro derubato come se niente fosse è una vergogna. Eppure basterebbe una semplice menzione a dei ragazzi che fanno tutto questo per passione e per nessun scopro di lucro.

Per il resto bhè,manca poco entro la fine di questo mese capiremo quale sarà il nostro futuro,società e stadio. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Aprile 2015)

Oggi sui più grossi quotidiani, il corriere e il giornale in primis.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

Ma in realtà non si capisce più una mazza perché il corriere addirittura da i cinesi scoperti da MW " defilati " per un nuovo acquirente pronto anche lui a rilevare il 75% e sarebbe il proprietario della Future cola.. 11,7 Mil di euro di


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] 

" Secondo talune ricostruzioni degne di qualche considerazione " IL GIORNALE ... 

neanche la decenza di citare la fonte !!!!


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @Admin
> 
> " Secondo talune ricostruzioni degne di qualche considerazione " IL GIORNALE ...
> 
> neanche la decenza di citare la fonte !!!!




E che vuoi farci Lollo...


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Aprile 2015)

Segnalo che pure Sportmediaset si sta allineando alla pista cinese...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

Lui è il Re della cocacola Cinese la FUTURE COLA :


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Aprile 2015)

si, ma sta storia dei cinesi non coincide, con i vari okaka, baselli, ecc..


----------



## ralf (1 Aprile 2015)

Sentite cosa scrive Forchielli su Twitter: Qui in Cina c'è un gran entusiasmo per il Milan AC, a sentir loro ci dovrebbero essere 3 o 4 cordate pronte a rilevarlo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Aprile 2015)

Arrivo in ritardo per farvi i complimenti per lo scoop ed il lavoro che avete svolto. Bravi davvero.

Dai che potrebbe essere sul serio la volta buona per il cambiamento che aspettiamo da anni.
Daje cinesi tirateci fuori da quest'agonia


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Aprile 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si, ma sta storia dei cinesi non coincide, con i vari okaka, baselli, ecc..



Quello che dico anch'io...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si, ma sta storia dei cinesi non coincide, con i vari okaka, baselli, ecc..



io mi sono fatto un idea.. è ovvio che finchè la cosa non è ufficiale il nano e il pelato continuino nella loro scellerata " costruzione " volontariamente virgolettato di questa banda di cessi .. 

Quando sarà ufficiale e si capiranno i budget a disposizione il pelato o chi ci sarà al suo posto ( se vuole iddio ) agirà di conseguenza...

e comunque non dimenticate che sono i giornali che scrivono queste cose.. potrebbero essere totalmente inventate ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

*Attenzione : 

Sempre Forchielli dalla Cina dichiara: "Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a vendere da subito la maggioranza per deconsolidare il debito del Milan " *


----------



## Dany20 (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Attenzione :
> 
> Sempre Forchielli dalla Cina dichiara: "Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a vendere da subito la maggioranza per deconsolidare il debito del Milan " *


Il 100%?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il 100%?



Non sara cosi stupido.

Al momento il valore del Milan e in declino e forse al livello storicamente piu basso(nel passato recente). Berlusconi vende la maggioranza a qualcuno che investe e poi quando il Milan e tornato una squadra seria vendra il 30% ad un prezzo ben piu alto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il 100%?



non penso proprio.. venderà al massimo il 60% non sarà così fesso da vendere adesso che sta per fare lo stadio ... 

però c'è da dire ( nei miei sogni ) che con più percentuale rimane e più soldi deve mettere per fare mercato... 

sempre nei sogni se i cinesi vogliono mettere 50 milioni a sessione di mercato vuol dire che lui deve mettere il 40/35% delle sue azioni.. quindi sempre 5 o 6 volte i soldi che mette adesso... sarebbe per lui una spesa.. 

invece se la vede come un investimento e si tiene " solo " il 20% mette poco per far mercato e nel giro di qualche anno le quote potrebbero prendere il volo...

non svegliatemi vi prego


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non sara cosi stupido.
> 
> Al momento il valore del Milan e in declino e forse al livello storicamente piu basso(nel passato recente). Berlusconi vende la maggioranza a qualcuno che investe e poi quando il Milan e tornato una squadra seria vendra il 30% ad un prezzo ben piu alto.



ecco infatti


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Attenzione :
> 
> Sempre Forchielli dalla Cina dichiara: "Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a vendere da subito la maggioranza per deconsolidare il debito del Milan " *



Presente quando dicevamo "non illudiamoci"?


Ormai è andata, io ci sono dentro fino al collo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Attenzione :
> 
> Sempre Forchielli dalla Cina dichiara: "Berlusconi si sarebbe convinto a vendere da subito la maggioranza per deconsolidare il debito del Milan " *



Occhio al primo di aprile


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Occhio al primo di aprile



Se il Presidente dell'osservatorio Asia si mette a fare i pesci d'Aprile, siamo proprio oltre l'ammazzacaffè. Non credo proprio, dai.

E' roba, tristissima, da giornalai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Occhio al primo di aprile



ma no , non penso proprio


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

*Sempre dal Twitter di Forchielli nella giornata di oggi : 

" Se compratore Cinese portasse dote 20 sponsors pesanti per il Milan e 50/100 milioni di tifosi sarebbe bella cosa per calcio Italiano " 
*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sempre dal Twitter di Forchielli nella giornata di oggi :
> 
> " Se compratore Cinese portasse dote 20 sponsors pesanti per il Milan e 50/100 milioni di tifosi sarebbe bella cosa per calcio Italiano "
> *



I tifosi cinesi se li possono anche tenere, io voglio soldi, giocatori e un allenatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Presente quando dicevamo "non illudiamoci"?
> Ormai è andata, io ci sono dentro fino al collo



Non dirlo a me.. tra l'altro quando ne parlo con le persone di questa cosa sono tutto preso bene cosa che non mi succedeva da anni nel calcio... 

sarà che il mio odio per il nano e sapore di sale mi aveva offuscato la passione ..


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Aprile 2015)

finchè non vedo, non credo, per ora intravedo ancora fester e soci, con gli scambi di prestiti, p0, i giorni del condor e altre amenità simili.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sempre dal Twitter di Forchielli nella giornata di oggi :
> 
> " Se compratore Cinese portasse dote 20 sponsors pesanti per il Milan e 50/100 milioni di tifosi sarebbe bella cosa per calcio Italiano "
> *



Questo è un punto importante, perché il FPF va aggirato, almeno inizialmente



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me.. tra l'altro quando ne parlo con le persone di questa cosa sono tutto preso bene cosa che non mi succedeva da anni nel calcio...
> 
> sarà che il mio odio per il nano e sapore di sale mi aveva offuscato la passione ..



Mio padre tornerebbe a tifare, ha smesso per i motivi a cui tu fai cenno...


----------



## ralf (1 Aprile 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> finchè non vedo, non credo, per ora intravedo ancora fester e soci, con gli scambi di prestiti, p0, i giorni del condor e altre amenità simili.



Vedrai che i giorni del condor diventeranno i giorni del drago xd


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I tifosi cinesi se li possono anche tenere, io voglio soldi, giocatori e un allenatore



Puoi tradurre quel numero di tifosi in soldi per diritti televisi, Milan Channel China, magliette, merchandising di ogni tipo, sponsor di ogni tipo...qui si parla di soldi, di tanti, tanti soldi.

Sarebbe un sogno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Puoi tradurre quel numero di tifosi in soldi per diritti televisi, *Milan Channel China*, magliette, merchandising di ogni tipo, sponsor di ogni tipo...qui si parla di soldi, di tanti, tanti soldi.
> 
> Sarebbe un sogno



Possiamo spedire Suma in Cina? Ci sto ,ci sto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Possiamo spedire Suma in Cina? Ci sto ,ci sto



Se Suma va in Asia credo che la Corea del Nord sia forse la destinazione piu adatta


----------



## cris (1 Aprile 2015)




----------



## cris (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
> 
> " Secondo talune ricostruzioni degne di qualche considerazione " IL GIORNALE ...
> 
> neanche la decenza di citare la fonte !!!!


che roba, che roba...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Puoi tradurre quel numero di tifosi in soldi per diritti televisi, Milan Channel China, magliette, merchandising di ogni tipo, sponsor di ogni tipo...qui si parla di soldi, di tanti, tanti soldi.
> 
> Sarebbe un sogno



Magari


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mio padre tornerebbe a tifare, ha smesso per i motivi a cui tu fai cenno...



Che poi scusate vado un attimo off topic.. io non sono arrabbiato perché perdiamo sia inteso.. io ci sto anche a tifare un milan in B la cosa che più mi fa rabbia è come veniamo trattati da Berlusconi e Galliani.. cosa pensano che siamo una manica di ignoranti ? la presa per i fondelli in pieno stile Berlusconi.. la continua menzogna e il sostegno dei Lecchino di partito che mi fa andare fuori di testa ...

il perdere fa parte del gioco.. ci sto anche a perdere ma almeno non RUBATEMI la mia dignità da tifoso milanista .


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi scusate vado un attimo off topic.. io non sono arrabbiato perché perdiamo sia inteso.. io ci sto anche a tifare un milan in B la cosa che più mi fa rabbia è come veniamo trattati da Berlusconi e Galliani.. cosa pensano che siamo una manica di ignoranti ? la presa per i fondelli in pieno stile Berlusconi.. la continua menzogna e il sostegno dei Lecchino di partito che mi fa andare fuori di testa ...
> 
> il perdere fa parte del gioco.. ci sto anche a perdere ma almeno non RUBATEMI la mia dignità da tifoso milanista .



Come non condividere amico, da che forse ce la facciamo


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sempre dal Twitter di Forchielli nella giornata di oggi :
> 
> " Se compratore Cinese portasse dote 20 sponsors pesanti per il Milan e 50/100 milioni di tifosi sarebbe bella cosa per calcio Italiano "
> *



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me.. tra l'altro quando ne parlo con le persone di questa cosa sono tutto preso bene cosa che non mi succedeva da anni nel calcio...
> 
> sarà che il mio odio per il nano e sapore di sale mi aveva offuscato la passione ..



Beato a te. Io ancora non riesco a gioire (e sono sempre uno ottimista).


----------



## Giangy (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi scusate vado un attimo off topic.. io non sono arrabbiato perché perdiamo sia inteso.. io ci sto anche a tifare un milan in B la cosa che più mi fa rabbia è come veniamo trattati da Berlusconi e Galliani.. cosa pensano che siamo una manica di ignoranti ? la presa per i fondelli in pieno stile Berlusconi.. la continua menzogna e il sostegno dei Lecchino di partito che mi fa andare fuori di testa ...
> 
> il perdere fa parte del gioco.. ci sto anche a perdere ma almeno non RUBATEMI la mia dignità da tifoso milanista .


Giusto, pure io mi sento preso in giro da Berlusconi, da tifoso del Milan, non perché non voglio più seguire il Milan, con certi tipi di giocatori, e allenatore


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi scusate vado un attimo off topic.. io non sono arrabbiato perché perdiamo sia inteso.. io ci sto anche a tifare un milan in B la cosa che più mi fa rabbia è come veniamo trattati da Berlusconi e Galliani.. cosa pensano che siamo una manica di ignoranti ? la presa per i fondelli in pieno stile Berlusconi.. la continua menzogna e il sostegno dei Lecchino di partito che mi fa andare fuori di testa ...
> 
> il perdere fa parte del gioco.. ci sto anche a perdere ma almeno non RUBATEMI la mia dignità da tifoso milanista .



Concordo pienamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi, ok, i soldi dei cinesi e tutto però non sottovalutiamo per nulla la possibile entrata di nuovi sponsor orientali e non, e sotto questo punto di vista secondo me l'entrata di Hello Kitty è un indizio. Milioni di tifosi significa anche un bordello di magliette vendute, gadget, tournèè ricche ed anche per le bambine con il nuovo sponsor in modo da unire tutti a questo nuovo Milan. Non a caso il Manchester United da anni è leader di questo settore e guarda caso è la società insieme al Real Madrid che ha le maggiori entrate economiche durante l'anno


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi scusate vado un attimo off topic.. io non sono arrabbiato perché perdiamo sia inteso.. io ci sto anche a tifare un milan in B la cosa che più mi fa rabbia è come veniamo trattati da Berlusconi e Galliani.. cosa pensano che siamo una manica di ignoranti ? la presa per i fondelli in pieno stile Berlusconi.. la continua menzogna e il sostegno dei Lecchino di partito che mi fa andare fuori di testa ...
> 
> il perdere fa parte del gioco.. ci sto anche a perdere ma almeno non RUBATEMI la mia dignità da tifoso milanista .



Quello che fa andar fuori di testa tutti i Milanisti , degni di esser chiamati tali.


----------



## arcanum (1 Aprile 2015)

ok la cordata, ok i tour in cina, ok 1-2 giocatori con occhi a mandorla, ok i video del carnevale cinese....però servono uomini DEL Milan (qualcuno ha detto Maldini?) a gestire tutto e giocatori DA Milan sul campo.


----------



## ralf (1 Aprile 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> ok la cordata, ok i tour in cina, ok 1-2 giocatori con occhi a mandorla, ok i video del carnevale cinese....però servono uomini DEL Milan (qualcuno ha detto Maldini?) a gestire tutto e giocatori DA Milan sul campo.



Io non mi stupirei se scegliessero Marcello Lippi come direttore tecnico


----------



## cremone (1 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Io non mi stupirei se scegliessero Marcello Lippi come direttore tecnico



Lippi è un semi-pensionato ormai


----------



## Marilson (1 Aprile 2015)

mi sembra evidente, chiedo venia se vi siete gia mossi in tal senso, in tal caso sarebbe solo mia ignoranza, che questo forum debba diventare al piu presto una testata giornalistica. Non conosco l'iter nei dettagli, uno degli ostacoli potrebbe essere la necessità di iscriversi all'albo dei giornalisti pubblicisti. Tutelate il vostro lavoro ragazzi, è un vostro dovere. Il vostro lavoro è encomiabile e dovete proteggerlo!


----------



## Giangy (1 Aprile 2015)

Spero proprio che non viene Lippi al Milan, sarebbe clamoroso, e poi è uno juventino


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Aprile 2015)

non vedo l'ora che tutte queste indiscrezioni diventino certezze.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Aprile 2015)

*.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *.*


Ormai sulle foto non c'è più alcun dubbio, i contatti tra i cinesi e Berlusconi sono reali e concreti. Il mio dubbio, adesso, è che forse non si stia parlando di Milan...


----------



## Lorenzo (1 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il sito ufficiale dell’organizzazione cinese afferma che nell’incontro si sono discussi i termini di una cooperazione bilaterale con diversi accordi in materia di istruzione, media, sport, salute e altre aree di reciproco interesse. Inoltre al termine dell’incontro è stato firmato un memorandum d’intesa che dunque riguarderebbe diversi settori.*


*

Umh... ma a sto punto siamo sicuri si parli proprio dell'acquisizione del Milan?*


----------

